# My Easy Cerviche



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

One pack of Conch from Joe Pattys. (There are 2 conch per pack for $6)
Two cups of limes
Pre-made Pico De Gallo (Fresh)
One cup of Ginger Ale

Dice the conch and place in the lime juice and Ginger Ale for 12 to hours (No less than 8 hours)
Pour the Pico De Gallo in and let set for 5 hours

D-U-N... DONE!

Serve with Scoops!


----------

